# Demand of Electrical Engineer



## mission97 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all,
I have been going through this awesome forum and lastly, I could not control myself to join here . I am from Bangladesh and planning to immigrate in New Zealand. As I don't know much about the demand of electrical engineer in NZ though this profession is in short skill list, would appreciate if somebody put some information for me. Moreover, your suggestion will help me to decide whether I'll move ahead or not.

Thanks
Mission


----------



## mission97 (Jan 3, 2012)

mission97 said:


> Hi all,
> I have been going through this awesome forum and lastly, I could not control myself to join here . I am from Bangladesh and planning to immigrate in New Zealand. As I don't know much about the demand of electrical engineer in NZ though this profession is in short skill list, would appreciate if somebody put some information for me. Moreover, your suggestion will help me to decide whether I'll move ahead or not.
> 
> Thanks
> Mission


Is there anybody to reply my post?

Mission


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mission97 said:


> Is there anybody to reply my post?
> 
> Mission


Hi Mission. What kind of information do you require?

The best place to look for available jobs is on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


----------



## mission97 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi topcat,
Thanks a lot for your advice. Actually I am concern with my 120 points to apply in EOI. Though I learnt from some previous EOI selection where EOI with less than 140 pts. had been selected. As there is no breakdown profession wise in EOI selection, I am confused whether it will be wise to apply with 120 pts without job offer? 

Any good advice is appreciable and more importantly, it will help to decide me for further steps.


----------

